# Onion flower (beautiful) - can you eat it?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So a while ago, I had this onion that started sprouting... so rather than throw it away, I told my son to put it in the ground. It's now a tall plant with a beautiful flower:

I was wondering: can you eat the flower? And when/how do I harvest the onions?





  








IMG_1888.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 18, 2013


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

yes, you can eat the flower - you may be disappointed, however.

I like the flower much more for it's globular shape & "decoration"

harvesting the onion bulb of a flowering plant is a different issue.  onions are bi-annuals - the bulb first year, bloom/set seed second year.  typically the bulb of a seed setting onion is bitter tasting mush.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

That is interesting.

On the property at work they have tall  purple  plants that look just like that.

I found out two weeks ago that daffodils are poisonous. I learned the hard way.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> I found out two weeks ago that daffodils are poisonous. I learned the hard way.


Ouch! How does that work? Did you get sick? 


Dillbert said:


> harvesting the onion bulb of a flowering plant is a different issue. onions are bi-annuals - the bulb first year, bloom/set seed second year. typically the bulb of a seed setting onion is bitter tasting mush.


Thanks Dilbert,

So I must have put this in the ground 2 years ago then? I don't remember really...


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

it's not impossible for a onion to "get fooled" into blooming the first year - but it's a zero point something percentage.

they will also "multiply" - send off little bulblets - or one could have self-seeded . .  any number of possibilities, but likely, yes - a set or seed from last year


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

I just found out that leeks have scapes and flowers too. We had some leeks we left in over winter, and about 4 days ago i noticed scapes and flower bulbs. 

I ended up cooking the whole scape including the flower bulb with some mushrooms, onions and garlic and they were delicious.

The taste and texture were very similar to asparagus.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

FF: The boss had planted hundreds of daffodils a couple of years ago . There are just so pretty. A couple of weeks ago I was plating duck/mashed potatoes/& veg when I thought that maybe sticking a daffodil on the plate would highlight the welcoming of spring ....23 plates ready to go out the kitchen. Then a little voice told me "Check the flower, is it ok ?". I did and just about fell off my chair when I saw they are poisonous. I quickly removed the legs from all the plates, rinse the veg, make new mashed (had a reserve of plum and sauce).....my boss said nothing about the 30 minute delay but what a lesson learned.

I should have known better. My bad.





  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 20, 2013


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh wow petals, that must be so stressful when working with clients! That sauce looks so luscious on your plate. 

Have you ever used Jasmine flowers? I have a lot of those, they grow very easily, and they are edible. I've never used them for anything, not even plating - I should!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want flowers from the Onion family you might want to try Chive flowers. They are abundant this time of year and a very pretty purple. Chives are also easy to grow, plus you can do any number of riffs on Chive mashed spuds so the garnish is not only edible but cohisive.

Dave


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great idea Dave , thanks for sharing that.

Petals.


----------

